# Apply for job in ADIA from USA



## Guddu7 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,
I am wondering if someone can share some information regarding applying for jobs in ADIA from US? I learned on this from that people from Europe have to go through some tests first before interview at ADIA, so where those tests take place if someone is applying from US?

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes the tests still apply to those in the USA and everywhere else in the world. There are a number of different test locations used.


----------



## Guddu7 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks. What's the best way to apply for investment management companies like ADIA, Mubadala etc in AD, does posting resume to company website should work or should I go through some recruitment company?


----------

